# R.i.p my gorgeous little girl xxx



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

R.I.P MY GORGEOUS BABY GIRL 
Mummy Janes missing you sooooo much Ashanti 
I will never ever Forgot about you... never :sad::sad:

Love you Baby Girl xxxxxx


----------



## SKD

Sorry for your loss, I know how it feels after I lost a Gecko last month


----------



## JustJack

[email protected] said:


> R.I.P MY GORGEOUS BABY GIRL
> Mummy Janes missing you sooooo much Ashanti
> I will never ever Forgot about you... never :sad::sad:
> 
> Love you Baby Girl xxxxxx


:gasp:!!

Im so sorry for your loss!!

You loved your carpets soo much!

R.I.P...


----------



## [email protected]

Trootle said:


> :gasp:!!
> 
> Im so sorry for your loss!!
> 
> You loved your carpets soo much!
> 
> R.I.P...


Awww Thanks Hun!!
I know you did lovely..:sad: its just so sad she never got to live a wonderfull life  . anyways thanks for be so caringx


----------



## [email protected]

SKD said:


> Sorry for your loss, I know how it feels after I lost a Gecko last month


I know its just soo upsetting when we lose our babies 

Thank youx


----------



## misshissy

R.I.P xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Banford1

R.I.P


----------



## [email protected]

Banford1 said:


> R.I.P


Thanks hun


----------

